# Built a 3 story condo for my buns.... They could care less



## blondiesmommie (Aug 23, 2012)

LOL so I built a 3 story luxurious condo for my buns, and they only hang out on the first level. Anyone else buns care less about your blood, sweat and tears of a cage you built??? Haha
:dunno


----------



## ldoerr (Aug 23, 2012)

Maybe the shelfs are to high for them to jump up on? I have found that my shelfs have to be 7 mini squares from the bottom of the cage for the rabbits to hop up. I also covered the shelfs in flees and now my rabbits use them.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 23, 2012)

They are a lot like children, except they are cleaner.


----------



## blondiesmommie (Aug 23, 2012)

Nancy McClelland wrote:


> They are a lot like children, except they are cleaner.



Haha I can vouge for that, I have a 1 year old lol 

And the shelves aren't high at all. My female doesn't like to, so my male doesn't bc he's obsessed with her LOL but I think he would, if she did. 

I'll have to figure something out  They're lucky I love their smushy butts


----------



## Blue eyes (Aug 23, 2012)

Just give it time. Some of mine could take up to a week or two before venturing up to the other levels. 

Just be patient!! They will soon love it!


----------



## blondiesmommie (Aug 23, 2012)

Oh it's been like over a month lol they could careless lol


----------



## Blue eyes (Aug 23, 2012)

Can you post photo of the cage?


----------



## blondiesmommie (Aug 23, 2012)

I will but it's a pain so give me a few minutes lol...


----------



## blondiesmommie (Aug 23, 2012)

and Jack is making me look like a liar.... HAHAHAHA


----------



## Blue eyes (Aug 24, 2012)

I have a suggestion you could consider. I see you only made it one grid deep because of that door there. But what if you kept everything just the same but made half of it 2 grids deep? In other words, the right half of the cage would come out further on that white flooring.

That would give them tons more space and room to move around comfortably. Then they might also enjoy the upper levels more.

I love all the toys you have in there for them!


----------



## agnesthelion (Aug 24, 2012)

:yeahthat:

Totally agree. I hate to seem like we are criticizing your hard work. It is a great job! But think about it from a buns perspective. What can they do on the levels besides sit there? There isn't enough room for them to explore so it's more like a "perch" which chinchillas or ferrets might like but rabbits like the option to hop at least a couple times across. I would agree to make it wider.

Agnes has a 3 level condo too and loves all her levels. 

Again, not criticizing your hardwork, just giving some pointers.

Good luck!


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Aug 24, 2012)

:yeahthat:
couldnt have said it better myself


----------



## blondiesmommie (Aug 24, 2012)

You mean make the whole thing like longer? Or wider? It's actually only 1 grid wide, and I can't do either bc of the back door, we let our dogs out there, and the water heater is on the other side lol


----------



## blondiesmommie (Aug 24, 2012)

And I plan on cutting that sheet to fit the cage I just haven't yet lol


----------



## blondiesmommie (Aug 24, 2012)

Yes and those are some of my daughters toys haha


----------



## Blue eyes (Aug 24, 2012)

*blondiesmommie wrote: *


> You mean make the whole thing like longer? Or wider? It's actually only 1 grid wide, and I can't do either bc of the back door, we let our dogs out there, and the water heater is on the other side lol


Sorry it took me a bit to get back to you. 
I was suggesting you make use of that white part just the way it is -- half of it anyway. 
Let me see if I can explain it better. If you look straight on at your cage, it is 4 grids wide (left to right) with a depth of 1 grid. Of the 4 grids that face you, the 2 on the left will remain untouched (so the door can open). But the 2 grids on the right will be altered to be a full 2 grids deep (rather than the current way which is just 1 deep).
Let me see if I can draw a quick sketch to explain better...






So the left is the footprint of your current cage showing 4 grids by 1 grid. The 2nd shows what I mean. It would still by 4 grids wide so it won't interfere with the water heater. It will stick out further into the room, but only on the one side so that the door can still be open.

Oops! I just saw it is 5 grids wide. Anyway, same idea applies.


----------



## Nelsons_Mom (Aug 24, 2012)

Have you tried taking the hanging toys out of the middle and making the leopard shelf one grid smaller? It just doesn't seem like they have enough space to comfortably jump unless they kinda climbed since there's nowhere to really back up for leverage.

Also, I think making it two grids wide where it won't interfere with the door is a fabulous suggestion


----------



## blondiesmommie (Aug 24, 2012)

Hahahaha!!!! That's was cute, the sketch lol ok maybe I'll try that thanks!!!


----------



## ldoerr (Aug 24, 2012)

I totally agree with making it a little bit wider in places. You will have so much more space to do things with it that way. Your bunnies will also really enjoy it.


----------



## ldoerr (Aug 24, 2012)

One thing I just noticed. You have the bigger hole grids in that cage. Make sure that your rabbits can not fit their head through that or even their bodies. I had an adult Mini Rex that was fat. She was able to get out of a cage made with those bigger grid pannles. Just something that you should think about.


----------



## Blue eyes (Aug 24, 2012)

*blondiesmommie wrote: *


> Hahahaha!!!! That's was cute, the sketch lol ok maybe I'll try that thanks!!!


Yes, you have seen my true artistic ability! :wink hee, hee

I was also a little concerned about those grids with the wider openings. Maybe use those ones for the levels, since those get covered, and for the roof. I saw somewhere on this site the warning that some grid brands have the dangerous wider openings. 

Have fun!


----------



## blondiesmommie (Aug 25, 2012)

Well I renovated their condo a bit today, I'll have to put pics up later


----------



## Blue eyes (Aug 25, 2012)

*blondiesmommie wrote: *


> Well I renovated their condo a bit today, I'll have to put pics up later


Oh, yes! Please do! Can't wait to see what you've done. :big wink:


----------



## Blue eyes (Aug 31, 2012)

*blondiesmommie wrote: *


> Well I renovated their condo a bit today, I'll have to put pics up later


:sleep: ...still waiting for those photos! Can't wait to see.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 31, 2012)

Yes I'd love tosee the renovated pictures too.

Very cute Bunnies too.

Susan


----------



## Blue eyes (Aug 31, 2012)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Yes I'd love tosee the renovated pictures too.
> 
> Very cute Bunnies too.
> 
> Susan


SOOSKA there are some of us wondering how you made your avatar scroll through photos. Can you explain how you managed to do that?


----------



## Blue eyes (Sep 5, 2012)

photos?:?leaseplease:


----------

